# watch out for ashy hands and knees!!!



## shoppingisme (Mar 4, 2008)

as a woc, most of us have to watch out for that ash...ya'll know what i'm talking about!

i sometimes get the infamous ash in between my fingers when my hands are dry - not cute.

luckily for me i have been a constant lotioner since i can remember. as soon as i walk out of the shower i lotion from neck to feet. i do it when my skin is moist so the lotion really soaks in. 

i learned this trick a looonng time ago -- started right when i was in hs. now, my skin is so soft.

my favorite lotion of all time is nivea -- i'm in love with this stuff. i probably buy a bottle each month because i use it day and night. the texture and moisture balance is great. 

when i want something "smelly" i go for pear berry from bath and body works -- which is a seasonal scent where i am.







but 90% of the time i do nivea.








what's your favorite lotion brand?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 4, 2008)

shea exentials (sp?) uses pure shea butter (not the extract... the real butter) straight from west africa with natural scents. my skin is always soft afte i use it. but its a bit greasy if it doesnt soak in.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 4, 2008)

L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream
L'Occitane Shea Butter Foot Cream
Bath and Body Works Exotic Coconut Body Cream
Bath and Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig Body Butter
Manor Hall Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter
Avon Planet Spa African Shea Butter Intensive Foot and Elbow Creme

Chapped Lips- Bath and Body Works C.O. Bigelow My Favorite Lip Balm


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

I like Sheamoisture Lotion for my body, pure virgin coconut oil or good old Palmers Cocoa Butter and for my hands cheap and cheerful Neutrogena Hand Cream.


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 5, 2008)

Sheaterra Shea Butter- I love the Madagascar Vanilla 
Sheaterra East African Shea Butter
Pure Cocoa Butter
Korres Body Butter in "Yogurt"
Oyin Whipped Pudding
Sheaterra "Nubian Milk Chocolate" Shea Butter Body Cream **LOVE**


----------



## jmj2k (Mar 6, 2008)

"Yes to Carrots" You can only find it at Walgreens.  I love this product! (My sons use it also)


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *This Is Mine* 

 
_Sheaterra Shea Butter- I love the Madagascar Vanilla 
Sheaterra East African Shea Butter
Pure Cocoa Butter
Korres Body Butter in "Yogurt"
Oyin Whipped Pudding
Sheaterra "Nubian Milk Chocolate" Shea Butter Body Cream **LOVE**_

 
Where can I find the Sheaterra products? I love the lotion I have but I prefer butters, are they natural/mostly natural?


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 6, 2008)

La Mer "The Hand Treatment" is AMAZINGGGG!!!
but expensive


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 7, 2008)

I love using a variety of products because I am a product junkie and proud. After a shower I sometimes apply pure virgin organic coconut oil all over, including my hair. It smells so delicious  and makes me skin feel like silk. I also use a local Melbourne brand called Sohum who make gorgeous, yummy things. I love the body butters from Crabtree and Evelyns Naturals range. There is a Cocoa Butter-Cardomon-Nutmeg one that is soooo nice!  And of course I can't go past the good ol cocoa butter that comes in the yellow push up stick thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using that since I was a lil girl! Who knows what Im talking about lol??!

For my footsies, knees, elbows and anywhere really, I use Nivea Creme (the German one).  And L'Occitane pure shea butter is also one of my favorite all over body/hair treats.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 7, 2008)

I should probably invest more money and dedication to lotions, but since I live in humid-behind Florida, it is very rare that I'm an ashy mess. I am highly addicted to V.Secrets' scents and I even like that Jergen's Cherry smellin' lotion.

Ohhh....and Oyin Whipped Pudding for body and hair is amazing!


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the Nivea Tripe Moisture Lotion. Or the Vaseline NIghtly Renewal.


----------



## sweetface (Mar 11, 2008)

St. Ives Collagen and Elastin! Cheap, large bottle and so nice and rich without being greasy


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lush Cosmetics sells a body bar you use in the shower after your clean and washed off, its the last step and you rub it all over and pat yourself dry.  It leaves a gorgeous glow on your skin.


----------



## captodometer (Jun 11, 2010)

Suave makes a tangerine/orange scented body lotion that works for me.  It's fine for most of my body, but does nothing for my feet.  But at $4 for a gigantic bottle at KMart, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jun 11, 2010)

for all over - The body shop body butter in aloe
for hands - victorias secret The Hand Cream. This stuff will leave ur hands amazingly soft


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdd2411* 

 
_Lush Cosmetics sells a body bar you use in the shower after your clean and washed off, its the last step and you rub it all over and pat yourself dry.  It leaves a gorgeous glow on your skin._

 
This sounds fab! Do you remember the name or it is only one they sell?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 13, 2010)

When I lived in NYC I used mainly creams and butters. Especially in the winter. Heat from radiators etc drys out the skin. My fave butters were from The Body Shop. I loved the Satsuma scented one. I would stock up anytime they had a 2 for deal going. They arent cheap but they do the job well. A little goes a long way. Also showering with shower creams as opposed to shower gels helped with hydration. Since moving to FL I dont have to worry as much about dry skin as I did in NY. I've been using Jergen's Original Lotion since moving out here. Usually applied right after I've gotten out of the shower. I've found that some of the heavier creams and butters I used to use are just too greasy for the humid climate out here. However when I need that extra boost I use Bath & Body Works True Blue Spa Lotion in Lay It On Thick( Unscented). Something else I stock up on when ever I see a sale.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 13, 2010)

I like to use a variety of lotions and creams but here are my favorites:

The Body Shop Body Cream in Mango - so thick and creamy - ash stands no chance against this stuff! smells super good too!

Soap and Glory Butter Up Body Smoothing Cream - this has grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, cocoa and shea butters in it; smells citrusy to me and helps me to wake up and go

LaVanilla in Coconut and Vanilla - all natural ingredients and also smells good!  Expensive though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vaseline Cocoa butter - cheap and smells delicious!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Vaseline intensive care lotion. I like it quite a bit and the smell isn't offensive. I am really sensitive to that.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 13, 2010)

I use nivea when the weather is cool here.  too hot for it right now. bliss' white pepper and blood orange creme is a favorite too.  this time of the year i like curel and aveeno. they are very light.  i am also a fan of avon's skin so soft, since it doubles as a mosquito repellent.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

i love cetaphil moisture cream 
for feet, elbows and under eyes(at night) aquaphor healing ointment
shea baby oil gel
and for the winter its shea butter concentrate.. i usually by it from the grocery store by the lb


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 13, 2010)

I do not believe in ash under any circumstances!
That would be very bad form for me, since I make body products. I use my own brand, and keep little vials of the stuff just about everywhere (in the purse, in the car, and all over the house) just in case.


----------

